# Flourite and dwarf hairgrass?



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

I sure did! It took some weeks to get started, but once that momentum kicked in, it got crazy. It was like somebody doused the tank with Rogaine! :eek5: 

-Naomi


----------



## Bob Hooper (Mar 20, 2004)

Naomi,
That's good to hear, I have heard many people say that flourite was to course to have the hairgrass take root in. Was this in 100% flourite? I'm just curious as to what type of hairgrass you had that success with. Was it the acicularis or the parvoulas(spelling)?
Thanks,
Hoop


----------



## gnome (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, that myth should have died out along with "sharp substrates ruin cory barbels." You can grow even the most delicate of plants in Flourite - glosso, even Elatine triandra... I wouldn't even consider hairgrass to be "delicate." I got mine as Eleocharis parvula, but I'm not 100% sure, because some of the blades on this thing reached a good 5" after it took off. And yes, it was 100% Flourite (less, if you consider all the MTS's that were crawling around in it. I had to get rid of all the hairgrass because this was a 2.5-gallon tank (8" high). 

-Naomi


----------



## Jimmyblues (Dec 16, 2010)

*RE: Using Fluorite Or ECO-Complete To Grow Dwarf Hairgrass*



Bob Hooper said:


> Has anyone had any luck growing dwarf hairgrass using 100% flourite as a substrate?
> Thanks,
> Hoop


 I have tried to grow dwarf hairgrass and microsword in both ECO-Complete and Fluorite, with no luck whatsoever. The plants would not die off, however, they would not throw off a root system so that they could carpet.

On the other hand, I have three planted aquaria with dh and ms where these plants have fully carpeted. Two of the tanks contain Fluval shrimp stratum and the third contains regular play sand.

All three of these aquaria have Flourish fertilizer root tabs added to their substrate, which is replaced every three months or so, when the original plant tabs have completely dissolved.

I also dose with Flourish liquid fertilizer twice a week, without any algae blooms, since these tanks are heavily planted. I also use a UV sterilizer on each tank 12 hours a day, and micron filter them a few times a week.

This is an effective protocol that has kept the algae at bay, while allowing these plants to flourish.


For those with lightly planted tanks, fertilizer root tabs are a good idea. However, if you also decide to add liquid fertilizer, make sure to remove the plants from your aquarium first, and put them in a sink or bucket filled with about 4 inches of tap water and a capful of liquid fertilizer. 

Also, don't forget to stir the liquid fertilizer in the water so that it dilutes properly. And allow your plants' roots to absorb this mixture for at least 30 minutes to an hour, before placing them back in your aquarium.

This particular method of liquid fertilizing your plants works better with potted plants, since they are easily removed from the tank.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

10 years..... we got a new record here.


----------



## Jalopy (Aug 11, 2013)

I also have Fluorite red with EI and dwarf hair grass. It's not a full carpet but I'm constantly moving stuff around it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

FlyingHellFish said:


> 10 years..... we got a new record here.


:icon_lol:


----------

